# Tlt 1



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi wanted to know if the TLT-1 truck is nice....Is it easy to convert to a rock crawler. Dose anyone have one for sale cheap? Thanks alot


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

ultimatehobbies has them for $69 shipped. How much cheaper are you hoping for? They're fun little trucks, and can be converted according to your skills (or you can buy a JunFac conversion from ebay for $100). 

So that's less than $200 for a 1/10 rock crawler (adding in the price of a body).
Brian


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

isn't the tlt 1/18, i belive tlt stands for tamiya's little truck.... but what does a tamiya fanatic know???


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

1/18 scale monster truck. The axles make for a nice 1/10 scale truck. Any Tamiya fanatic should be reading the Tamiya articles:
http://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/feature.php?article-id=135

Rc hobbyists have been making 1/10 scale rigs out of the TLTs since they came out, and it was a Tamiya employee who made a bruiser type truck using a big rig 3 speed, tlt axles, and a juggernaut 2 body. That bruiser type truck became the prototype for the newly released F350 Hilift. For hundreds of other examples of 1/10 TLT based trucks, check out:
http://myrcmt.net/ipb/index.php
http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/index.php
and 
http://www.rccrawler.com/
Each has a forum dedicated to the tlt (maybe not rccrawler, I don't get over there much).
There's a guy on rccrawler (and sometimes scale4x4) named Diaz who makes a machined aluminum frame for the tlt. His frames use juggernaut leaf springs and make a really nice scale runner.
Brian

What does it take to achieve fanatic status these days? :lol:


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

Here is a VERY nicely done TLT using a tube frame built by John Boyer:
http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46059
Brian


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

sorry i meant i have alot of tamiyas, from clodbusters to blackfoots, to ta04/03/05/02 lol, and a few tt-01s, hornets, frogs, lunchboxes, and a few midnight pumpkins, so i like tamiya, but just a little.....


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

Here's the junfac chassis I mentioned in my first post:
http://junfac.com/conversion_tracer.htm
Not sure how many cars I have right now, but I can't get my truck in the garage  
Brian

Just messin with you on the fanatic thing


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

oo, thats cool, no prob tho i didnt take any offense, btw have u seen a lunchbox land from 40ft up.... pretty awesome , but guess what im 13, so i have been collecting since i was 5...


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the info......I think im going to buy one.


----------

